# Help me split my tank up!



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

This is a follow up to my prior posting. I hope to continue to post and get advice in this thread as I proceed forward in the process of splitting up my current tank.

Here is where I sit currently:

36 gallon bowfront, AC 50 and AC 70 on it, cycled.
Stock: 5 tiger barbs, one male red zebra, two female red zebras, 2 electric yellow labs and one demasoni, all bought from the LFS.

I have moved the 36 out of the spot where the larger tank will go. The space can accomodate a 48 inch long tank so I am looking at 55, 65 and 75 gallon tanks on craigslist.

First question is, I am leaning towards the 65, it is the best deal and seems to be in good shape. Given my eventual species list (below) should I wait for a 75? There is a great deal on a 100 on craigslist but I think it will be too long for the spot I want to put it in.

I would like a nice, colorful tank in the end. I like the Auloncara species, Eureka red and lemon jakes especially. I am planning on a black background and light colored sand with using my existing grey rocks and probably adding a few. I also like my yellow labs and wouldn't mind getting a few more. I am indifferent on the zebras and the demasoni.

Given that species list, would anyone help me out with a stock list and how to use the fish I have. I am open to splitting the tanks and eventually putting something into the 36 gallon one as well but I am getting the impression that 36 gallons is just too small for cichlids.

Thanks and I will continue to post as I make progress.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

If you are going to be doing the peacocks and haps I would def go for a 75g and use the 36g for a community starting with your tiger barbs. The mbunas you have should be fine with peacocks and haps Red Zebras in my opinion are docile and so are yellow labs. Not sure what to do with the single demi trade for store credit?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

What are the dimensions of this 65 gallon tank? I believe there are two versions:
1) 36 x 18 x something tall.
2) 48 x 18 x something not as tall

The second version is much better for malawi cichlids.


----------



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

The 65 is 48 L x 18 W x 28 H.

From I understand with cichlids it's the length that counts as far as territory goes so a 48 long 65 should be as workable as a 48 long 75, right?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

The dimensions you gave work out to a 105 gallon tank. If 28 High was a typo and you meant 18, then it's 65 gallon.

To answer your question: you can stock it like a 75 gallon tank. Length is most important, width helps some (especially with larger fish), and height is the least important dimension.


----------



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Update:

I pulled the trigger on the 65 off of Craigslist.

Dimensions are: 48 L x 14 W x 24 H which comes out to 65 gallons.

Tank is in good shape, it probably needs new glass lids (one is cracked and the others are pretty well stained. Came with a working light, not sure if I will replace that or not. Stand is in good shape. Also came with a biowheel filter but did not have any media in it. May just end up buying an emperor 400 and be done with it along with my existing AC 70. Paid $185.

I taped off and painted the back glass black as the first step.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Congrats welcome to the hobby so when are you going to get your next tank haha =D>


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is the stock list still two peacock species and labs? The peacocks will crossbreed and you won't be able to ID the different females once combined. Thus later sale becomes impossible.

The zebras are not a good fit for either tank if you will have peacocks in the 48" tank.


----------



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

The stock list is up for grabs. I like the yellow labs, they seem pretty docile and fairly easy going. I think they will look good against the black background.

The rest of the tank is open for suggestion, I like the idea of a red colored one, purple is nice too. Also like the bright blues.

Most of the ones that I like are the peacocks but I would be open to other species as well. I'm not sure if a 65 gallon tank would be able to handle three species though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With a 48" x 18" tank you can think in terms of four species 1m:4f of each depending on the species you pick. Take a look at the cookie cutter tanks in the Library.

With a 36G tank it depends on the dimensions. A 36" x 12" tank would work for a single species of dwarf mbuna like cynotilapia afra cobue. 1m:4f. Or if you choose a small timid peacock like baenschi, 1m:4f will work in a 36" tank as well. My Maleri don't quite work well, but it hasn't been a disaster either so far. They are a little too big/aggressive for a 36" tank.


----------



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Ah! Thanks much for the direct over to the cookie cutter setups! I had not seen that page.

So, it looks like the following would be the most compatible with what I have now:

Aulonocara stuartgranti - 4
Copadichromis mloto - 4
Labidochromis chisumulae - 6
Pseudotropheus saulosi - 6

The Lab would be swapped out for yellows so I would buy 4 more of those. I believe I already have pseudotropheus although the male I have is paler blue and has fainter stripes than the ID pictures I looked at. I love the flametails so that one will stay. I would probably make the Copadichromis an azuris.

So, the proposed stock list would be:

4 Auloncara Stuartgranti
4 Copadichromis azuris
6 Labidochromis caeruleus (electric yellow)
6 Pseudotropheus sp.

I guess the first question would be positively identifying what I have. Here are pics of what I am thinking are Red Zebras:


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I'm not sure on your IDs there pic #2 could be a blue male metriaclima estherae but the others in the first pic I haven't a clue they def don't look like M. estherae to me maybe albino red tops? I also had a question for you i saw on your stock list it just said 6 Pseudotropheus sp.>??? what species are you thinking about? Here is the list of them... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/r ... ?genus=167. 
I would though stay away from certain ones for example you are only wanting to stock 6 Pse. sp. so Demis would be out of the ? seeing that they should be kept in a higher number colony like 18+. Also I have P. crabo and they are very aggressive won't work well with your less docile fish stocking and the males can get up to 8". So just be careful on which you stock and I would ask someone on here if it would work before spending the money! Me personally I love the crabo and don't see much aggression out of mine but it is a chance! The yellow tailed acei is a very popular fish with hobbyist but can also be hyper aggressive depending on the fish you have it with! Pseudotropheus cyaneus, and Pseudotropheus williamsi are beautiful fish but ultimately it's your decision b/c you are the one paying for them and looking at them!


----------



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok update time!

First, I took the advice of many here on the forum and took back some fish to the LFS. I took back the two "red zebras" in the post above as well as the Blue male Zebra. I also took back the Demasoni.

Second, more progress on the tank! The tank is cleaned and the back is painted (outside surface of course). I put down eggcrate on the bottom and bought some pool filter sand from the Orange box store. I purchased some more rock from my local landscape supplier (SOOOO much cheaper than the aquarium store) and did the rock work today. I bought some various sizes of PVC pipe from 1 inch to 2 inches and placed it through the rock work to make nice tunnels. I siliconed everything together and am letting it cure for 48 hours before proceeding. I did buy a few river rocks to go over in the bare end and I am going to be transplanting my plants from the smaller tank over to the new one.

So, the current fish list is down to:

5 Tiger Barbs and 2 Electric yellow labs.

This should make stocking much easier.

Pics below:
Overall view:









Close up of the rockwork:


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I love this set up and what you have done/going to do with it! The contrast of the sharp straight slate with the round smooth river rocks will be spectacular! Plants just around the river rock will be nice and add to the contrast as well as help break the line of sight for the fish! This will provide cover for the mbunas and leave plenty of open water for the peacocks to swim! I think you should stock something like this:

1) Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove I) 5 1m/4f









2) Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli) aka yellow tail acei 5 1m/4f









3) A combo of all male peacocks/haps 4 all male 1 of each

1) Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara) aka Flametail which you should already have









2) Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.) aka Yellow Regal









3) Aulonocara (Rubescens) aka Ruby Red









4) Haplochromis sp. "Thick Skin" I know not a Peacock its a Hap but I think would look good









Having four male peacocks I'm not sure if you can have the Labs and the Acei in there I know that the labs will be fine but acei can be aggressive and mess with the peacocks so you might want to just do away with the Aceis and have the Yellow Labs and Peacocks. The whole stock list might work seeing that it is only 14 fish in a 48" long 65g which is taller and wider than a 55g though wait to see if anyone else chimes in and see what they/you think! Good luck!


----------



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh I like that idea a lot!

I was planning on trying to have a breeding group of the flametails but I could go with a breeding group of the yellow tails instead. If I went with the male peacocks that would certainly let me get a lot more color into the tank without worrying about the cross breeding issue.

Could I have a breeding group of the haps or would they cross breed with the peacocks?

Also, if you have different Hap species (e.g. Placidochromis and Protomelas just for an example) would they also cross breed?


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

The chance of cross breeding is always an issue if it isn't a species specific tank! Most females weather they are Haps/ Peacocks they are going to look similar and unless you have a very good eye for them or are an expert when you add all the females it will be hard for you to tell them apart. Then that posses the problem of even if you see them spawn is that the right female with the right male? :? :-? :roll: I think that you would have better luck doing the all males for the haps/peacocks and collecting fry from the Labs and Aceis both of these mbunas have colorful females so that with the all male selection I found you will have a very colorful and active tank! If you wanted to get into breeding the flame tails I would purchase another tank like a 40g long/breeder and putting the male with like 4 females in it and thats it! Good Luck please keep me updated on what you think!


----------



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Update #2:

Finished the rock work yesterday and let the silicone cure overnight. Came home this evening and started filling with water. Filling went uneventfully, lucky considering I forgot to leak test the tank first...doh!

I planted the tank with the plants from my 36 and swapped over the filters (after treating the water of course).

Then I swapped over the remaining fish (5 barbs and 2 yellow labs) and broke down the 36, cleaned it and stored it in my garage.

On the schedule for tomorrow is making some new glass covers for the new tank and getting a timer for the HO light.

I hope to place my first order for fish in the next couple days, thinking of starting with the yellow labs and the Acei Mbuna. I'll look to add in the peacocks a bit later, maybe in a month or so.

Updated pics:


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Looks good are you going to try and go with the stock list that was suggested?


----------



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok, time for another update!

So, I got my first batch of fish settled about 4-5 weeks ago. That was 5 yellow labs and 5 Pseudo. Acei yellow tails. All fish came from Dave's in San Antonio. Had a little hiccup with some DOA Acei but Dave was great and replaced them quickly.

I put those in with my two existing yellow labs to make a colony of 7 total. No clue how many males/females I have yet, they are still pretty small. The Aceis are in as well, again not sure about the M/F mix yet.

I let them all settle in, let the filter catch up to the new bioload. I had a small ammonia spike but a couple days of water changes fixed that. I added in an Eheim 2217 for filtration so now I have that and an AC 70 on the tank.

Today I got three peacocks from a fish store in the area that specializes in cichlids. I got these out of the "assorted african peacock" tank but I believe I have a blue peacock (exact species??), a rubescens and a hybrid. Yes, I know, a hybrid. Since this is going to be all male peacocks in the tank, I am not worried about the cross breeding issue with the hybrid and I think he looks cool.

I did have an issue with a green algae bloom a few weeks ago, shutting the lights off for 4 days has helped a lot.

Thanks for all the help and your comments are welcome! I plan to get a Ngara Flametail as my last addition but haven't gotten him yet.

Here's the blue one. His finnage is a little beat up, I am hoping that will improve over time.









The Rubescens:









And the ******* hybrid


----------



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Interesting, from looking at pics on the net, the blue one looks most like an electric blue Hap although he was in with the assorted "peacock" tank.

Oh well, I like the electric blue haps, I just hope he doesn't get too aggressive for the tank...


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

#2 is not a Rubescens. People call it either a strawberry peacock or a Dragonsblood peacock. It is another hybrid, line-bred peacock. I'm not sure what #1 is.

Tank looks good!


----------

